# Fehler 500 bei htaccess



## vitavie_ (20. September 2007)

Aloha,

also ich habe jetzt schon diverse Forenbeiträge durch und bekomme es nicht hin, eine rudimentäre .htaccess zu schreiben :-(

Aktuell schaut sie so aus ->

  AuthName "Registrieren für editorialen Bereich"         
  AuthType Basic 
  AuthUserFile "E:/0%20Projekte/Apachi/HPName/bin/.htpasswd"    
  require valid-user                                          
  DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.php​
Die htaccess Datei selbst liegt auch im Verzeichnis bin.

*httpd.conf *steht auf

<Directory "E:/0 Projekte/Apachi">
    # AllowOverride controls what directives may be placed in .htaccess files.
    # It can be "All", "None", or any combination of the keywords:
    #   Options FileInfo AuthConfig Limit
    #
    AllowOverride All
</Directory>​
und das olle *error.log* sagt mir ein ums andere mal 
AuthName takes one argument​bzw. seit kurzem AuthUserFile takes 1-2 arguments, text file containing user IDs and passwords​
Leider sehe ich nicht, was es mir damit sagen will :-(

Für die Pfadangabe habe ich alle möglichen Kombinationen durch, nur scheinbar nicht die Richtige.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo es hängt


----------



## TheShihan (20. September 2007)

Hast du den Pfad zum UserFile auch mal ohne "" Angegeben? Ich glaube das braucht es nicht, die Leerzeichen hast du ja eh schon mit%20 abgefangen. Und evtl. \ anstelle von / verwenden, ich habe beide Möglichkeiten gesehen, bin mir nicht sicher ob unter Windows das "/" richtig verstanden wird.. (ja die Linuxpfadangabe ist etwas einfacher  )


----------



## vitavie_ (20. September 2007)

Schade nein, das haut er mir als bösen Fehler um die Ohren 

*Invalid auth file type:* Aber es war eine Hoffnung, denn die Möglichkeit hatte ich noch nicht. ,-)

Mal sehn:

ich habe die Version E:/0 Projekte/Apachi/Romero/bin/.htpasswd mit und ohne "", sowie mit ' '
ich habe /home/Romero/bin/.htpasswd
/.htpasswd und 
/home/www/Romero/bin

Den letzten Versuch einfach, um es mal ausprobiert zu haben


----------



## vitavie_ (20. September 2007)

OK,

beide Dateien von sämtlichen Kommentaren bereinigt und sie aus Verzweiflung online generieren lassen.

Ergebnis -> AuthType Basic
  AuthName "Anmelden für editorialen Bereich"
  AuthUserFile E:/0%20Projekte/Apachi/Romero/bin/.htpasswd
  require valid-user​
mit *einmaligem* PopUp des Anmeldefensters! Jedoch hat er Benutzer und PW nicht akzeptiert. 
error.log -> Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden.  : Could not open password file: E:/0%20Projekte/Apachi/Romero/bin/.htpasswd

Immerhin mal eine Reaktion ,-)


----------



## TheShihan (20. September 2007)

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:
http://forum.de.selfhtml.org/archiv/2002/11/t30122/

-> oder in Kurz, wenn du "" verwendest das %20 entfernen..


----------



## vitavie_ (20. September 2007)

Prima ... das hat schonmal weitergeholfen. Ich bekomme mein Anmeldefenster nun beliebig oft.

Allerdings hat sich mein nettes System hier jetzt auf den Fehler 401 - Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen  verlegt.
"Der Server konnte nicht verifizieren, ob Sie autorisiert sind, auf den URL "/Romero/bin" zuzugreifen. Entweder wurden falsche Referenzen (z.B. ein falsches Passwort) angegeben oder ihr Browser versteht nicht, wie die geforderten Referenzen zu übermitteln sind."​
Es ist zum Mäusemelken. Ich habe folgendes schon getan ->

PW im Klartext in der htpasswd geschrieben, Format: NameW
PW verschlüsselt mit selfhtml, gleiches Format wie oben


----------



## vitavie_ (20. September 2007)

Weiß der Geier ....

bin jetzt wieder zurück auf nicht verschlüsselt und nun geht es .. zwar erst nach 3maliger Eingabe, aber das kenne ich schon.

Tausend Dank!!

Kannst Du mir auch noch sagen, wie ich den Pfad dann auf dem eigentlichen Webserver unter Linux schreiben muss? mit home oder www?


----------



## TheShihan (20. September 2007)

so ein Problem hatte ich auchmal, das es erst nach 3maliger Eingabe t, weiss aber nicht mehr was es war :-\

Unter Linux kannst du z.B. den ganzen Pfad zum File angeben, z.B.

AuthUserFile /home/deinusername/public_html/htdocs/webanwendung/geschuetzesverzeichnis/.htpasswd


----------



## vitavie_ (20. September 2007)

Mit dem 3x kann ich erstmal leben, und die anderen müssen es eben.

Aber die Pfadangabe irritiert mich .. u.a. wegen dem "htdocs".

Wenn ich einen Domainplatz bei einem Provider habe, bekomme ich ja einen ftp-Server mit userID und PW zugewiesen. 
Logge ich mich ein, z.b. mittels ftp-software bin ich drin ,-). Das ist dann mein root nehme ich an. Und ist dieser root dann mein home so dass ich schreibe /home/restliches_Verzeichnis oder ist das home noch darüber?


----------



## TheShihan (20. September 2007)

ja das kann von provider zu provider verschieden sein, auch je nach ftp/webserver.

Aber meistens steht auf deren Webseite, der ganze Pfad den man angeben muss + halt variabel das Userverzeichnis. Unter Linux sind die Userdirs meistens unter /home/username

Wenn du PHP zur verfügung hast, kannst du damit ja mal ne Seite erstellen, welche dir das aktuelle Verzeichnis komplett ausgibt mit:
<?php
  phpinfo();
 ?>

Dann unter "Environment" nach z.B. "DOCUMENT_ROOT 	/var/www/html" suchen. Gibt dir dann an, wo die aktuelle Seite ist, daran erkennst du die Verzeichnisstruktur.


----------



## vitavie_ (20. September 2007)

Prima 

Danke!!


----------

